# Looking for cylinder-style 3-cell AA holders



## neuromonkey (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey,

We've all seen numerous models of flashlight that uses cylindrical, 3-cell AAA holders. I need something that packs three *AA* batteries as tightly as possible. I'm working with just enough space to cram three AA cells into a film canister.

Here's a shot of a cylinder-style AAA holder. The batteries are so tightly-packed that they're touching in the center.

Has anyone ever seen one of these for AA cells, either selling as a part, or sold with a flashlight?

Thanks, I appreciate any ideas you might have.


----------



## Drywolf (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ns-Dummy-cells-Customs!&p=3717111#post3717111

Try mdocod he does custom work, maybe he would make a holder to fit.


----------



## neuromonkey (Sep 30, 2011)

> Try mdocod he does custom work, maybe he would make a holder to fit.[/QUOTE]

Thanks! Wow, he does nice work. I'm on a tight budget however. In another thread, I found a link to these:

http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2723


----------

